# 2009 yard haunt and hearse project



## beertender55 (Sep 22, 2009)

Okay..so we started setting up, so i decided i would post pics of that and combine with the hearse project i had going in the props section...so here are the pics so far

evenmore001.jpg picture by beertender55 - Photobucket

The driver is just a temp till are bucky arrives..

morehearse003.jpg picture by beertender55 - Photobucket

Heres a pic of the entrance

more hearse picture by beertender55 - Photobucket

And the graveyard...A work in progress...

evenmore002.jpg picture by beertender55 - Photobucket

evenmore003.jpg picture by beertender55 - Photobucket

I donated the use of a bunch of my big props to a charity haunt going on locally, so i wont have everything till halloween...but when its all done ill post pics..


----------



## 13mummy (Apr 5, 2008)

Very nice set up. Love your hearse, and scarecrow.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

very nice! good good good great great excellent jorb hahaha


----------



## Dungeon Keeper (Sep 25, 2009)

WOW your hearse looks great. What will you use for wheels??


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

Your hearse is bada*s!! Great job!


----------



## beertender55 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ordered the wheels from ebay...they are on the way...Ill show pics when they come in...Also ordered a bucky for driver...He should be in proportion to it...This weekend we should have a skeleton horse...or atleast thats the project...


----------



## Shaka (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow! Your workmanship on the hearse is outstanding. Can't wait to see your complete setup.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

My favorite is the hearse too. What is wrong with that driver? I like him.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Forgot to mention... nice touch having the white satin draped "body" in the hearse.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

You got me so excited with your hearse (BTW, like the driver you have already), I'm mentally planning for next year AGAIN...Your set up is fantastic! Great job!


----------

